# Bread knife?



## Namaxy (May 14, 2012)

I'd like to replace our bread knife. We have an old, cheap-ish Deglon knife and the handle is beginning to crack and loosen. Althought the knife is only 8" long, I do like the style of the serrated edge...something Deglon refers to as half round teeth. Also - the bevel is one sided, which makes it easy to cut very thin slices. Any rec's for a replacement? I've heard good things about the Tojiro bread knife, and also the Bob Kramer from Zwillings, though the latter seems crazy expensive for a bread knife. Maybe it's just me but I can't seem to put a bread knife in the same category cost wise as other kitchen knives.

Thanks!


----------



## Justin0505 (May 14, 2012)

What kind of bread do you cut most? The Tojiro (ITK model) has "round" teeth that do very well with 90% of what I've cut, but are not best suited for very hard, crusty, armored bread. For that, something with pointy teeth works best. One other consideration is that knives that have the "round" serrations will be more gentle / cause less destruction to both the baked-goods, and the cutting board; point-toothed blades then to be pretty brutal to everything that they touch. 

Personally, I had a great experience with my ITK bread knife (which was from the first batch imported by CKTG) but, I've heard that others had handle fit / quality control issues with some of later batches (a know Tojiro issue). 

This is a topic that comes up pretty frequently on here, the search function is pretty weak, but if you poke around, I'm sure that you will find more options than you ever cared to see on this topic. 

Lastly, I posted a video over in the media center that might give you an idea of what I'm taking about RE: the "round" teeth: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6494-Tojiro-ITK-Bread-video?p=108365#post108365


----------



## Mats (May 14, 2012)

+1 on the Tojiro ITK 270mm.


----------



## chazmtb (May 14, 2012)

I have and like the Tojiro ITK bread knife too.

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/tojiro/itk-bread-knife-p124765 and many other sites.

However, one word of caution. The blade of the tojiro is pretty flexy, so if you are cutting a very hard crusty loaf, be careful, because the blade flex can cause cuts to go offline, and you may not get perfectly straight cuts as you intended. That also means watch out for fingers in some cases. 

Given that, the Tojiro is damn sharp for a bread knife.


----------



## DanB (May 14, 2012)

I like the Tojiro ITK alot too. And I have also used it to cut large roasts, which it does very well. I don't see any of the tearing you might get with a serrated knife.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 14, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as the OP, but am torn between the 270mm ITK and the (rather significantly more expensive) 300mm Misono Molybdenum:

http://japanesechefsknife.com/MolybdenumSeries.html#WIDTH: 400px; HEIGHT: 240px

Anyone here own this one?


----------



## TB_London (May 14, 2012)

+1 for an ITK, then rehandle it 







http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...o-ITK-rehandle?p=102876&viewfull=1#post102876


----------



## sashae (May 14, 2012)

I've got the MAC bread knife and really like it..


----------



## Namaxy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! And apologies for a 'repeat question'. I used the search, but kept getting recipes and such - should have worked harder.

Some points that came up - we do cut a lot of crusty artisan bread, and I don't really like any flex in knives - with the exception of my boning knife - so that's something to think about. I'm not concerned about tearing/ripping delicate bread....we also have an old Sabatier 'ham knife', which I've never actually used for ham, but works great for cutting thin slices of soft breads like brioche.

TB that handle is beautiful - I'm on a slow mobile connection so I can't open your link - did you do that yourself?

Johny - I like the looks/profile of the knife you linked - let us know if you go for it.


----------



## kalaeb (May 14, 2012)

Looking for high end...try a Gude. I have never used one, but hear they are phenominal. Perhaps Dave can chime in to his experiance with his. http://www.tenera.ch/guede-alpha-barrel-oak-bread-knife-32-cm-p-1545-l-en.html?language=en&currency=USD


----------



## SpikeC (May 14, 2012)

If you like you're old one and the handle is falling apart, hy not just rehandle?


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 14, 2012)

I have the Mac Bread knife at home and I like it a lot. It's really nice because you can use a sharpening stone to hone some of the blade back, so it's not something that's gone forever once it's dull.


----------



## EdipisReks (May 14, 2012)

i really like my Tojiro ITK.


----------



## Deckhand (May 14, 2012)

I really like my Tojiro ITK.


----------



## apicius9 (May 15, 2012)

A friend of mine needs a bread knife, I might just get one of those and slap a piece of koa on it. Thanks for the encouragement 

Stefan


----------



## markenki (May 15, 2012)

I use my Tadatsuna white steel gyuto to cut bread. Works great!


----------



## Justin0505 (May 15, 2012)

I gave my tojiro itk to a friend that bakes lots of bread and keeps giving me loaves. He had no good knives and his bread knife was worst of all. I knew thay he needed it / would benifit more from it. 
Ive been using my Catchside suji in it's place, buy I still kinda miss it. Unless i see something like a glude breadknife for sale soon, ill probably end up with another ITK.


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 15, 2012)

The Tojiro ITK is a great bread knife. Well worth the $60.00, One of my sous's picked one up after using mine.


----------



## Namaxy (May 29, 2012)

I still hope to run accross a Tojiro ITK to try - as it gets so many accolades - but in the mean time I found this irresistible. It just arrived and I haven't cut a thing with it yet. Time to talk one of my bread making friends into making a crusty loaf!


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 29, 2012)

PLEASE make a video of that thing.


----------



## Deckhand (May 29, 2012)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## NO ChoP! (May 29, 2012)

Salty has a 300mm misono bread. That's the only one I've seen.

I replaced my worn Mac with an ITK, and would say it does the job...


----------



## Deckhand (May 29, 2012)

NO ChoP! said:


> Salty has a 300mm misono bread. That's the only one I've seen.
> 
> I replaced my worn Mac with an ITK, and would say it does the job...



Yep was thinking about the misono like Salty's vs the gude would be an interesting comparison for the high end.


----------



## Namaxy (May 29, 2012)

I'm still 'one-armed' for a few more weeks. (incidently - being in a sling post surgery may give your arm a break - but my wallet has taken a beating!!). As soon as I can, I'll try to post something meaningful as a review.


----------



## labor of love (May 29, 2012)

anybody heard anything about this fella?http://www.ebay.com/itm/Takayuki-Sa...47307&pid=100011&prg=1006&rk=1#ht_2584wt_1185
it doesnt have that slight curve the mac and tojiro have. just another option to be thrown out there.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 30, 2012)

Namaxy said:


> I still hope to run accross a Tojiro ITK to try - as it gets so many accolades - but in the mean time I found this irresistible. It just arrived and I haven't cut a thing with it yet. Time to talk one of my bread making friends into making a crusty loaf!
> 
> 
> View attachment 7524



Congrats. I wish I could be as decisive on this issue.

Where did you order it from? Germany? Wait time?


----------



## kalaeb (May 30, 2012)

Namaxy said:


> I still hope to run accross a Tojiro ITK to try - as it gets so many accolades - but in the mean time I found this irresistible. It just arrived and I haven't cut a thing with it yet. Time to talk one of my bread making friends into making a crusty loaf!
> 
> 
> View attachment 7524



Dang nice purchase.


----------



## Namaxy (May 30, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Congrats. I wish I could be as decisive on this issue.
> 
> Where did you order it from? Germany? Wait time?



Ordered from Bacher and Buehler, right in Solingen Germany. The knife was in stock, so it took just under two weeks.


----------



## mano (May 30, 2012)

I like the MAC


----------



## mano (May 30, 2012)

Duh, I just saw what you bought. Great looking knife and do make a video!


----------



## chinacats (May 30, 2012)

I just saw Oivand's (sp) victorinox posted in another thread and think that is what I will be purchasing...looks similar to the tojiro, but less expensive, better f&f, and she's sporting some sexy shoes!

Cheers


----------

